
Why It’s So Difficult to Stop the Spread of the Coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-its-so-difficult-to-stop-the-spread-of-the-coronavirus-11584871200
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/8ycEb](https://archive.is/8ycEb)

